
A map of every company that Disney owns - Yuval_Halevi
https://i.imgur.com/yQ41WNV.jpg
======
whenchamenia
Got a non imgur link? Turning on JS only to see a static image is a bit too
much for me.

~~~
int_x
I would like a version where you can actually read the information.

